# Lake District CR stop over ?? Troutbeck Bridge



## james1508 (May 18, 2017)

Hello All,

Always great to find a good spot in the Lakes. This One isnt on the data base, couldn't understand why.  Anyone had any issues here ?   It does get busy  early,  so parking considerately is a must .

Enjoy.

James . 



Google Maps 
54.416326, -2.908012


----------



## barryd (May 18, 2017)

Looks ok that, cant believe ive not noticed it before.  Do you think you could get a large coachbuilt overhang reversed backwards over the water here and under the trees to get well back or over the logs at the other end?  I dont think I would want to park longways unless it was mid winter.


----------



## james1508 (May 18, 2017)

barryd said:


> Looks ok that, cant believe ive not noticed it before.  Do you think you could get a large coachbuilt overhang reversed backwards over the water here and under the trees to get well back or over the logs at the other end?  I dont think I would want to park longways unless it was mid winter.



Im sure the overhang would be ok , my van is 6.5 meter on a XL wheel base but i didnt need to back up any further than i did, im sure you would get an overhang over the river of another meter, Trees should be ok but maybe more to the center of the spaces, my van is 2.7 mtrs . When we arrived at 7 pm on a Friday night , it was empty.  by 8.30 am it was full.

Hope this helps.

James


----------



## barryd (May 18, 2017)

Good find. It would be quite handy for a bit of Kayaking on windermere, few beers back at the van, on somewhere else the next day.


----------



## Canalsman (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for the information. I've added it to the POIs


----------

